# Johno's Easy Vap and Easy Vap Pro.



## johno

Well I am back from Australia and New Zealand and after taking care of the 150 odd equiries will continue supplying the Easy Vap at $155 plus $15 for shipping and the Easy Vap Pro for $165 plus $15 for shipping.
Spare caps are also available at $2.25 each plus shipping. I also plan to make and post more instructional videos on the use and maintenance of these vaporizers in the near future.
Johno


----------



## Cloverdale

I would like one please, the Easy Vap Pro. and extra caps. Let me know what you want me to do for payment. Thank you!


----------



## johno

Hi Cloverdale, sorry I am still a little jet lagged and forgot to mention to contact me via email at [email protected] remember the underscore and the second i in olivier. and we will get back to you as soon as we can. Paypal works out well for transactions as I can keep track of everything and can also do the shipping labels and payment through Paypal which also saves a little time at the USPS. I can send a Paypal invoice to your email address and even if you do not have a paypal account you can pay the invoice by card I then get payment notification and ship the vaporizer. Otherwise checks or money orders will do but take a little longer before you will get the vaporizer, corn on the cob is not longer accepted due to the low price of corn at the moment.
Johno


----------



## Western

email sent sir


----------



## NJBeeVet

Which model would you recommend for top bar hives?


----------



## Cloverdale

johno said:


> Hi Cloverdale, sorry I am still a little jet lagged and forgot to mention to contact me via email at [email protected] remember the underscore and the second i in olivier. and we will get back to you as soon as we can. Paypal works out well for transactions as I can keep track of everything and can also do the shipping labels and payment through Paypal which also saves a little time at the USPS. I can send a Paypal invoice to your email address and even if you do not have a paypal account you can pay the invoice by card I then get payment notification and ship the vaporizer. Otherwise checks or money orders will do but take a little longer before you will get the vaporizer, corn on the cob is not longer accepted due to the low price of corn at the moment.
> Johno


Email sent yesterday.


----------



## johno

NJBeeVet I would recomend the Easy Vap for your Top Bar hives, You will be able to bore 1/4" holes just above the bottom board and vaporise through there. If the sides are sloped I would drill the holes horizontally between the entrance and the follower board. Slow to get going here as besides the jet lag I seemed to pick up a flu bug in the 15 hour flight so please bear with me and I will get to you as soon as I can.


----------



## MrsDoni

Hi Jon.
Email sent requesting PayPal invoice for one Easy Vap pro and extra cap.

Thank you!


----------



## johno

MrsDoni, Please bear with me as I try to work through the backlog I have at the moment and I will answer your email as soon as I can, I should have some Pro units ready to ship in early January.
Johno


----------



## MrsDoni

johno said:


> MrsDoni, Please bear with me as I try to work through the backlog I have at the moment and I will answer your email as soon as I can, I should have some Pro units ready to ship in early January.
> Johno


Thank you John!
I am watching for your email. 😃


----------



## johno

Sorry to take so long to get back to you Doni, Let me know what you need and I will get it to you. We are having a little hassle trying to keep track of enquiries but hope to get on top of them sooner than later I hope.


----------



## Cloverdale

I received the Easy Vap Pro, thank you, I really cannot wait to use it, 20 hives will go fast for me!


----------



## MrsDoni

johno said:


> Sorry to take so long to get back to you Doni, Let me know what you need and I will get it to you. We are having a little hassle trying to keep track of enquiries but hope to get on top of them sooner than later I hope.


Received the Easy Vap Pro a few days ago! Thank you so much


----------



## Zistrum

Sent an email


----------



## johno

Incoming orders far exeed my production level and it will take me 2 months to meet the orders that I have on hand. Please bear this in mind if you wish to place an order.
Thanks, Johno


----------



## johno

Folks, I have enough orders at present to keep me very busy well into the end of March and also have about 42 email inquiries that I have still to get to. So please do not try to place any further orders until later, early April, and give me some time to catch up. I would like to thank you beekeepers for all the support I have been getting and I am doing the best I can to manufacture these vaporizers and hope you will understand.
Johno


----------



## Bogito Joe

You seem to be doing very well making and selling these vaporizers...well done, congratulation. Are you ready to start taking orders again?


----------

